# How to make music in "Porcupine Temperament"



## jlmoriart

"Porcupine Temperament" is a system of ("microtonal") tuning where, instead of a circle of fifths, you have a circle of small major second-ish intervals (around 160 cents wide, or 1.6 semitones). That circle of seconds generates some very nifty scales and harmonies, which I cover in this tutorial/theory video, if you'd like to check it out =)






I've also released a MuseScore plugin that allows ANYONE to write music in this novel musical system:

https://musescore.org/en/project/porcupine-tunings

I'm new to this forum, I hope you don't mind my starting off with a post sharing these with y'all. Please do let me know if you have any feedback, and feel free to ask any questions you might have either here or on YouTube. Thanks and cheers!


----------

